# Motivational / De-motivational Posters



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

This invisible series of posters made me laugh so i thought i'd upload it...

Feel free to add your own:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Those are excellent :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's probably my favorite lol.. she has an epic bum:


----------



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Here's probably my favorite lol.. she has an epic bum:


yeah good ass, but so wrong


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

I like making these. Let me find some decent pics of members from here and I'll post some later.

:innocent:


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Seeing as we're on the subject, we shouldn't forget how important boobs are..


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Invisible flossing and invisable harmonica were my favourites.... I love lolcats hahaha... :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

This one always makes me laugh:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

This would make for a great discussion..


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)




----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

SALKev said:


> This one always makes me laugh:


Funny  ^^^


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Apparantly...


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)




----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Should I learn to spell or pick that CD up...


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

dixie normus said:


>


Fantastic :lol: :lol:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

SK-XO said:


>


Holy..


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dixie normus said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ......she should have used a tena lady.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)




----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)




----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)




----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

haha ... the cat tango one!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

SiPhil said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

This thread is priceless.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Reps for that Naps poster!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

LOL love threads like these!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

SALKev said:


> Should I learn to spell or pick that CD up...


It almost kills me that somebody put this together, then spelt "DILEMA" (sic) wrong...


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

couple more...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Wonder what she did when she found out...


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

For all you gingers out there :lol:










...and how true is this!


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

AWESOME


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

The Raptor said:


>


best one yet literally couldnt stop laughing


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

A random assortment...The last is my favourite :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SiPhil said:


>


I owe you some reps

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)




----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)




----------

